# Cheeky request for a FREE old MTB frame?



## Sheffield_Tiger (12 Dec 2010)

Forgive the cheeky request but having had a look at my new housemate's bike he's been taken for a ride...and now he can't go for a ride!!

The Orange MTB has well-worn but still serviceable parts 

Only trouble is, investigating his wobbly saddle revealed that the frame has a seatpost firmly stuck inside, and whoever had the bike before resolved this by sawing it off flush with the seat tube, cutting 4 slots in a cheap steel seatpost to bodge a taper on it, and then smacking it into the inside of the old seatpost with a lump hammer

In short, the frame is completely cabbaged. He's skint and whoever sold it him knew it was knackered and saw him coming - Unlucky for him I just passed on my old MALT-1 frame before he moved in.

If anyone does have an old MTB frame with disc mounts kicking about...it really doesn't have to be special, it's use is mainly a hack bike...it would be appreciated


----------

